# My Letter To Mister (2 month anniversary is on 2/23)



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

What a beautiful letter to Mister. What a handsome guy he is. 
The tears are flowing reading your letter. 

Hugs to your Mummy. Xoxo


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mister*

What a beautiful tribute to Mister!
Mister is running with all of our fur babies at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a great letter to your beautiful boy. He was so handsome and a wonderful boy to you. Sending you much strength.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A very touching letter to your boy-my heart goes out to you. I hope in the days to come, your pain will lesson and you will be able to look back on those special times, memories you shared, and smile. 

I very recently lost my boy-I'd forgotten how much it hurts, at the same time, it made me realize that the pain I'm feeling right now will eventually pass. I so look forward to that day.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Your letter to Mister is so wonderful and so heartbreaking. He sounds like such a wonderful boy.

"Dogs have a way of finding the people who need them, filling an emptiness we don't even know we have." 

Your quote is so true. I had to say Good-bye 4 months ago today and so many of your thoughts strike a chord.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mister*

Bumping up for Mister.

Rest in Peace, sweet Mister!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ The Reunion Is Guaranteed


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you all so much. And a big thank you to Sharlin for the beautiful picture!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

My heart is literally broken for you. I know the pain, (most everyone on here does)

Pat


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, that is an amazing letter and everything you said is exactly how I feel about the loss of my pup.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Sadly, Mister and My Frazier share an anniversary.  I lost him that day as well. I know your pain, your exact thoughts are mine as well. Through Grief we can feel relief, and are able to move forward. My thoughts are with you. (hugs)


----------

